# How to remove center caps from rubik's brand 3x3x3?



## dave (Sep 6, 2008)

I received a rubik's brand cube as a gift recently, though I already have a DIY A cube. The rubik's brand cube is quite stiff and I would like to adjust the tension. However, I can't seem to get the center caps off. Are they removable? Will this cube ever be as smooth as my DIY?


----------



## Garmon (Sep 6, 2008)

I've never been able to myself, but I'm sure theres a way though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2008)

http://youtube.com has a video, I think


----------



## blah (Sep 6, 2008)

I presume it's not a DIY. So you can't adjust the tension in the first place, there aren't any visible/accessible screws there even if you _do_ get the center caps off. So if you're thinking about adjusting the tension, forget it. You can't. The only way is to keep playing with it and hope that it loosens up with time.

But if you still want to open the center caps for whatever reason you may have, use a chisel, or a penknife. I personally use the latter, it's quite easy. Just somehow get the blade between the center cap and the "center piece"(?), and try to chip it off with all your strength  No, seriously. Just make sure your blade is strong enough, or it may snap off and shoot right into your eye even before the center cap gets chiseled off, and it's not gonna be pretty. Yep.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 6, 2008)

If it's a Rubik's Brand STOREBOUGHT cube, removing the center caps won't do you any good. There are no screws, but rivets, which are like nails, and cannot be adjusted.

However, it's possible to remove the center caps, but it's not designed to. There really isn't any point in doing so.


----------



## dave (Sep 6, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> If it's a Rubik's Brand STOREBOUGHT cube, removing the center caps won't do you any good. There are no screws, but rivets, which are like nails, and cannot be adjusted.
> 
> However, it's possible to remove the center caps, but it's not designed to. There really isn't any point in doing so.



Thanks guys. The cube in question store bought and it looks just like the one in your avatar and includes the same stand. I don't want to risk damaging it so I guess I'll just keep as is. I take it will never be as smooth as my DIY?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 6, 2008)

If you break it in quite a bit and lube it, it can be a very good cube.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 6, 2008)

I heard that you drill a whole down the center of the center cap. Place a screw/spring/washer combo in there. I know that this will leave a whole in the center but that's how you "mod" it. I think PestVic has a vid on it.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 6, 2008)

He cuts off the rivets, removes the center caps, then adds a DIY screw/spring structure and a DIY core. You can't simply drill through the rivet.


----------



## mrbiggs (Sep 7, 2008)

Storebought cubes can become great---but it takes a LOT of breaking in.

I've had mine for 7-8 months, the first five of which it was my only cube, and it's nearly as good as a DIY.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 7, 2008)

I can see the outline of centercaps....but I've never been able to get them off.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Sep 7, 2008)

my rubik's brand storebought is more or less like my rubik's japanese speedcubing set...both also got almost the same average.. perhaps this video will help u in making ur storebought smooth .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xQ0ywP-bbU&eurl=


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 7, 2008)

I've taken off my storebought centercaps. They make great replacements for Rubiks.com DIY caps if you happen to lose one.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's how to remove the center caps:
Just take a penknife and lightly cut slits along the lines between the center caps and the center cubes.
Then cut a slit along the corners of the caps.
If you do it correctly, the center caps should 'pop' out =)


----------

